# 2013 Show Marshal's required



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

In order for us to be able to have rallys at all the shows next year we will need some more marshals.

If you feel you could marshal a rally for us please let me know either post on here or pm me.

Its not difficult to do, you arrive the day before everyone else and mark out your pitches and then just grab everyone on your list and take a £1 off them and park them up, stay till 12pm on the Monday and make sure the pitch is tidy and everyone has left.

For this you will get a free camping pass for the weekend  well you will with all organisers apart from Warners as you have to have 11 booked with them before you get a free pass :roll: but we usually get more than 11 anyway :lol: 

So come on shout up we have a few new shows in the offering as well for 2013 providing we can get some marshals.

Look forward to hearing from you all soon


Jacquie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Not much help to you Jacquie
But only work & school commitments stop me helping.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have we got a list for 2013 yet.

cabby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Have we got a list for 2013 yet.
> 
> cabby


Hi cabby

At the moment i'm looking for marshals for the following shows

Warners Peterborough (National) April 17th to 22nd arrive Wed to Mon

Appletree Nottingham Racecorse May 24th to 27th or could be 28th have not had all details for this yet and could be a non stater we never know with Appletree shows

Stone Leisure Stratford June 17th to 23rd week long one this is Monday to Monday

Appletree Royal Cornwall Showground 19th to 21st July see above re Appletree.

Appletree New Forest Showground August 9th to 11th as above.

There might be more to follow

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All show dates below

2013 SHOWS IN DATE ORDER

Stone Leisure SHEPTON 11th to 13th January Marshal clive1821

Appletree BATH RACE COURSE 15Th To 17th March Marshal clive1821

Event Developments NEWARK 21st to 24th March Marshal LadyJ & clive1821.

Appletree ROMSEY 5th to 7th April Marshal clive1821

Stone Leisure SHEPTON 12th to 14th April Marshal ac45

Appletree YORK RACECOURSE 26th to 28th April *Marshal required*

Warners PETERBOROUGH 19Th to 21st April Marshals ballymoss *may need 2 more marshals here depending on numbers booked*

Appletree THE BIG SHOW STONELEIGH PARK COVENTRY 10th to 12 May Marshal LadyJ

Warners NEWBURY 17TH TO 19TH May Marshals rayc, & clive1821

Apppletree NOTTINGHAM RACECOURSE 25th to 27th May
*Marshal required*

Appletree TAUNTON RACECOURSE 7th to 9th June clive1821

Warners EXETER 14th to 16th June Marshal clive1821

Stone Leisure STRATFORD 21st to 23rd June *Marshal required,* This is usually a week long one and need to be there from the 17th

Event Developments SHREWSBURY 6th to 7th July LadyJ 2nd marshal may be required

Warners KNUTSFORD 19th to 21st July Marshal scottie over 42 JimM

Appletree ROYAL CORNWALL SHOWGROUND 19th to 21st July *Marshal required*

Warners MALVERN 16th to 18th August Marshal JollyJack if over 42 booked sweeny over 83 clive1821

Appletree NEW FOREST SHOWGROUND 9th to 11th August Marshal JollyJack & sweeny

Event Developments NEWARK 31st August to 1st September Marshal scottie & JimM

Stone Leisure SHEPTON 13th to 15th September LadyJ

Warners LINCOLN 20th to 22nd September Marshal scottie over 42 JimM


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you to ac45 and ballymoss who have very kindly offered to marshal a show each.



Do we have any more that might like to marshal for us ???




Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Newbury*

Should be able help ray at newbury for may 2013 if Jen and ken are not free


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 
happy to help at Knutsford if required
Eric and Resa


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

smurfinguk said:


> Hi
> happy to help at Knutsford if required
> Eric and Resa


Thanks Resa & Eric but we now have Knutsford covered do you fancy anywhere else

Jacquie


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry 
thats the only one we are definitely free for
Resa


----------

